# Oh So Delicate



## Gadget Wizard

i have been working on this for a while now and i finally perfected it! i hope.

Piano Solo:
http://rapidshare.de/files/36522275/Oh_So_Delicate_1.m4a


----------



## Oneiros

I would like to download this, but what program will I need for the .m4a file type? Thanks


----------



## Gadget Wizard

Jsut use and audio player like windows media, itunes etc.


----------



## Oneiros

Gah, and now:

"This file has been deleted.
Reason: No download for a longer period. Inactivity-timeout exceeded."


----------



## Gadget Wizard

sorry about that....does anyone know a good host?


----------



## Mr Salek

putfile.com


----------



## Gadget Wizard

Thank you, alright finally, here..
http://media.putfile.com/Oh-So-Delicate


----------



## Guest

I tried but even when the message said ready, and the button clicked nothing came through


----------

